# Just received my Titan 640i



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

Well my machine arrived a couple days ago. I bought a step down transformer, spare tips, packing kit, filters, pump guard and oil (which was thrown in for free). For an extra 90 dollars I bought the high rider as I can't see the convenience in the other set ups. Anyway, have to wait for the weather to dry a bit before I can play with it. 

I got really good service and everything was well packed, despite customs doing their best to trash everything!!! They only managed to dent the transformer by attempting to push it through the closed tool box included in the kit which split the lid of the tool box and broke the latch

Now I just sit and wait for the sun :thumbup:


----------



## Libertine (Apr 6, 2008)

Have you had a chance to use it? How do you like it compared to what you've used before?


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

I haven't used it yet as just when things were clearing up it started snowing again 

From the outside it seems very well built and the gun seems to be as good as anything I have ever used. I have a full house to paint so when the weather improves I'll put up a full review.


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

Right, I just used the 640i. Great sprayer. Plenty of grunt and no noticeable issues with it. The paint I used was as thick as porridge (you could shape it in your hands!!!) and it sprayed this with no problem at all. It has a max tip size of .023 but I used a .017 and it pushed this stuff through with no problem. The only thing annoying me is the bucket hook does not hold my 10 liter paint bucket under it  The controls are easy enough to use and the pistol that comes with it is plenty good enough. I used an extension and it is a handy piece of kit.

My only piece of advice would be to buy the high rider stand as it is by far the most practical. Also, with the high rider you get a solid aluminium intake tube that is less likely to build up with paint and then flake this paint off to be sucked up by the machine.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

samthedog said:


> Right, I just used the 640i. Great sprayer. Plenty of grunt and no noticeable issues with it. The paint I used was as thick as porridge (you could shape it in your hands!!!) and it sprayed this with no problem at all. It has a max tip size of .23 but I used a .17 and it pushed this stuff through with no problem. The only thing annoying me is the bucket hook does not hold my 10 liter paint bucket under it  The controls are easy enough to use and the pistol that comes with it is plenty good enough. I used an extension and it is a handy piece of kit.
> 
> My only piece of advice would be to buy the high rider stand as it is by far the most practical. Also, with the high rider you get a solid aluminium intake tube that is less likely to build up with paint and then flake this paint off to be sucked up by the machine.


hose reel is a must!


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah, a hose reel would have been really good but I had to import it from the USA to Norway so freight was a killer as it was without the reel


----------

